# "You'd make a good 9."



## OrangeCountyDad (Jan 18, 2019)

My kid plays outside mid almost always. one side or the other, doesn't matter much.  She's played defense but it's not her forte.

One of her coaches told her "You'd make a good 9" recently. 

I have no idea what that means.

I played the game as a teen/younger adult recreationally, high school a thousand years ago, and follow 2nd Division, so I understand the game relatively well.

Is there anything I can help her work on in the park to help transition to a 9?


----------



## forksnbolts (Jan 18, 2019)

A 9 is a Center Forward if I am not mistaken. They are the goal scorer., the 10 is more of the playmaker, and secondary scorer. I could be totally wrong though.


----------



## espola (Jan 18, 2019)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Squad_number_(association_football)


----------



## jpeter (Jan 18, 2019)

#9 is a striker, center foward normally a taller, physically strong or fast player who's good at heading and winning aerial battles such as #9 Zlatan Ibrahimovic of the Galaxy.


----------



## OrangeCountyDad (Jan 18, 2019)

espola said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Squad_number_(association_football)


[/QUOTE]

thank you, i wasn't sure what to search for.



jpeter said:


> normally a taller, physically strong, fast player who's good a heading and winning aerial battles


that's.. odd.  because she is really none of those things...  thanks for the info.



so it sounds like I can work with her on receiving a crossed or through ball and finishing?


----------



## espola (Jan 18, 2019)

thank you, i wasn't sure what to search for.



that's.. odd.  because she is really none of those things...  thanks for the info.



so it sounds like I can work with her on receiving a crossed or through ball and finishing?[/QUOTE]

The thing that many players never seem to learn - when you have an open shot, don't shoot at the keeper.


----------



## toucan (Jan 18, 2019)

espola said:


> thank you, i wasn't sure what to search for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The thing that many players never seem to learn - when you have an open shot, don't shoot at the keeper.[/QUOTE]


----------



## toucan (Jan 18, 2019)

that's.. odd.  because she is really none of those things...  thanks for the info.

[/QUOTE]
Well, he could have been thinking of her as a "false 9."  Better read up on that, too.


----------



## Playmaker38 (Jan 18, 2019)

The role of the 9 is completely reliant on the coach. 

There’s a back to goal 9, (usually a decent sized player with the ability to hold the ball up and get their teammates involved in the attack) a false 9, (a player who can come down off the back line and create space to turn, allowing for teammates to get ahead of them in the space they created) athletic 9, (highest player on the field with the speed to get in behind and finish whether that be on a through ball or a cross). 

These are just a couple of examples, the role of the 9 is dependent on the system your coach is committed to playing. So to help your kid play the 9 you should ask the coach the bare minimums that they expect from their 9. Teach the basics of that. You might find that if your kid progresses in this position and she gets a new coach later on they may ask different things of her than your current coach.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Jan 18, 2019)

A good #9 is also one that has tremendous work rate and puts tons of pressure on opponent's back line.  Despite his infamous episodes, Luiz Suarez is one scrappy, feisty #9. 

In any case, it sounds like you DD were playing midfielder, some defender, and now she gets a chance to try #9.  I think that's wonderful that she is given a chance to try every position on the pitch.  It will make her a more complete player in the long run.


----------



## MWN (Jan 18, 2019)

toucan said:


> The thing that many players never seem to learn - when you have an open shot, don't shoot at the keeper.


As a father of a keeper, I would kindly ask you to keep your opinions to yourself.  Keepers have enough trouble covering the space between the sticks, we don't need to make it any harder on them.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 18, 2019)

toucan said:


> The thing that many players never seem to learn - when you have an open shot, don't shoot at the keeper.


Every fricken time.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jan 18, 2019)

thank you, i wasn't sure what to search for.



that's.. odd.  because she is really none of those things...  thanks for the info.



so it sounds like I can work with her on receiving a crossed or through ball and finishing?[/QUOTE]


The 9 is also a target player.  One who can receive the ball with back to goal and either hold up play (and wait for reinforcements), redistribute the ball back or wide, or turn and go.  The 9 is also responsible for shifting the defense with their movements off the ball to create space and passing lanes for other players.

Yes the 9 is supposed to be “the” goal scorer, but most of their work goes unmentioned on the stat sheet.


----------



## Xman (Jan 18, 2019)

Please let her watch Luis Suarez from FC Barcelona. He's consistently demonstrating what a 9 is all about


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jan 18, 2019)

Xman said:


> Please let her watch Luis Suarez from FC Barcelona. He's consistently demonstrating what a 9 is all about


Just don’t show her the biting episodes!


----------



## timbuck (Jan 18, 2019)

Don’t show her Jozy Altidore.  He’s a decent goal scorer and a strong body.  But he does very little work unless the ball is at his feet/head. 
A 9 should also fight like hell to press and win the ball back in the attacking third.


----------



## mlx (Jan 18, 2019)

Watch futbol this weekend and checkout Suarez, Chicharito, Benzema, Cavani, Ibrahimovich. That's what a #9 is.

By the way, these displays what the traditional positions by number are:

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## mirage (Jan 19, 2019)

OrangeCountyDad said:


> ....that's.. odd.  because she is really none of those things...  thanks for the info.
> 
> so it sounds like I can work with her on receiving a crossed or through ball and finishing?


My son is a 9 on his college team.  He's been 9 most of his playing life, except when a coach first sees him, they almost always put him as a 10 or 11 (attacking mid or winger) because his size (5-11 now, 160lbs).  I remember at one particular ID camp, where the coach didn't believe he was a 9 and put him in as an attacking mid for the first round of scrimmage.  The next round he put him in as a 9 and scored 3 goals and assisted 2 in 15 minutes.  The coach apologized to my son and said, "I guess you are a forward".

The thing is, most 9s that fit the stereotype has gotten the position because of size and speed, and not because of technical skills.  That doesn't mean that the stereotypical 9s workout in all systems or player personnel abilities.  Coach needs to tailer the role for the players he has.  Maybe your coach as that in mind for your daughter.

I know people like to think the striker being the dominate scorer (e.g., Suarez) but it doesn't have to be that kind 9 to be effective.  An effective 9 can be the type of player (call it 9.5, like Reberto Firmino for Liverpool) that drags the defender with him when making a run and create space for/or feed fast wingers (Salah and Mone) to attack.  

Creativity on the pitch is a crucial part of the soccer IQ and we don't talk about that too often.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 19, 2019)

mlx said:


> Watch futbol this weekend and checkout Suarez, Chicharito, Benzema, Cavani, Ibrahimovich. That's what a #9 is.
> 
> By the way, these displays what the traditional positions by number are:
> 
> http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


WTF! Did you release the enter button?! That’s an endless line of code.


----------



## StrikerOC (Jan 19, 2019)

mlx said:


> Watch futbol this weekend and checkout Suarez, Chicharito, Benzema, Cavani, Ibrahimovich. That's what a #9 is.
> 
> By the way, these displays what the traditional positions by number are:
> 
> http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


I mean seriously, did you not see the link you posted?


----------



## mlx (Jan 22, 2019)

Yeah... sorry about that... I saw it after the fact and the system didn't allow me to edit it.


----------

